# Trade In Value Of This Car ?



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

2001 VW Golf 1.9 tdi

Excellent service history by Independent VW garage of the year etc . New DMF and clutch etc. Excellent tyres. AC fully serviced. Standard spec. No Chav wheels etc . no rips or tears . 114k miles. Rolling road tuned by a very well respected company . better MPG and MPH ! many Bushes etc replaced. Oil and filters done 2 a year .

Silver.

what would be a good trade in value on this ?

Thanks


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi.

Assuming it's a five door, assuming it's not knocked about and assuming it's not In a horrid colour, I would put that at around Â£1995 retail and around Â£1300 trade. It depends what you are trading it in against and how desperate they are to do the the deal. These cars generally sell well so you shouldn't have problems moving it on privately if you needed to.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it should get about 2500 private if you are lucky


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have you looked here:-

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/prices/#

Mike


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Cheers

Dave. that seems very very low. . I doubt many 5 door Golf tdi's will have the REAL service history this one has. ! The DMF and clutch was only done 6 months ago etc . Its been serviced twice by the Best indi VW garage in the UK (Voted VW magazine etc ) during the last 3 years .

I want about Â£2k min part exchange ! as i think this will be on the for court 10 mins after i leave for about Â£2600 .Its ready for sale , the garage will have to do nothing

Parkers dont list this car for free !!

Thanks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cars are v.cheap at the mo' and it is over decade old.......... My partner is trying to sell a 2003 Volvo S80, mint, low miles, 2 owners FSH, new clutch (Â£600) and can't get Â£1800 for it! It looks like a limousine, has no faults and is a lovely car to drive or be sat in,just needs outriders to be perfect.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

LJD said:


> Cheers
> 
> Dave. that seems very very low. . I doubt many 5 door Golf tdi's will have the REAL service history this one has. ! The DMF and clutch was only done 6 months ago etc . Its been serviced twice by the Best indi VW garage in the UK (Voted VW magazine etc ) during the last 3 years .
> 
> ...


Why don't you just put it for sale on the board here, instead of selling it to us in a roundabout fashion now! And if you don't like the answers, don't ask the questions!

(apologies - bad mood today!)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cars are worth b*99er all at the moment - I had to fight to get Â£800 trade in for my '02 Astra 2.2 sri against an '05 Alfa 156 diesel. I was only after Â£1000 for the Astra - it was easily worth that - but there was absolutely no way I was going to get it (not from a dealer anyway).

I realise that the Astra's a completely different car to your Golf - thirsty petrol engine, high insurance group etc - but what I was offered was still somewhat galling when I'd paid Â£2500 for it a couple of years before that. The car was in excellent condition with no faults that I was aware of - in my ownership it had been extremely reliable & I'd kept all receipts for work done/parts bought, I'd just fitted a new stainless steel exhaust, it was (probably still is) a fast, comfortable car. It was up on the dealers forecourt for Â£1500 the next day - dealers are in it to make money (end of!) - & it's a buyers market.

What I should have done - & what you should maybe do? - is hang onto the car & try to sell it privately for the sort of money you think it's worth. You may end up hanging onto it for quite a long time though!

Good luck


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I think Dave is pretty much on the money, as said older second hand motors are going for buttons at the moment. Have a look in the Autotrader loads of Golfs similar to yours are falling out the pages for around or less than Â£2k and that's the asking price not the final selling price.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

quick autotrader search says about Â£2400.

Its a 130bhp version. with new bushes clutch and the expensive Dual mass fly wheel

all done by REAL specialists rather than "Jimmy the Greek "

I think these are wanted in todays climate, hits 65mpg all day long on a run. never less than 45 in town . Nice AC and the top of the range parrot ipod,iphone kit etc

Excellent Kuhmo tyres and a "hunter" tracking job 2 a year

I look after the car !!


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> LJD said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...


try a more comfortable sanitary towel .....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Selling a "loved" car is always a wrench. I've had the odd teary eye recently as, due to family problems, we had to have a vehicular shake up. I'm afraid that it's a bite the bullet situation that we will all find ourselves in at some time. Best of luck with your trade.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LJD said:


> quick autotrader search says about Â£2400.
> 
> Its a 130bhp version. with new bushes clutch and the expensive Dual mass fly wheel
> 
> ...


In an older car such as yours it probably doesn't matter, selling on the value of the work done and the better quality parts is marginal, sure there ate some asking over Â£2k but guess which ones will get sold first. You may be lucky and find a mug who will pay over the odds but I suspect they are few and fat between theses days.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

If you go on to Network Q site and look in the 'Buying from NetworkQ' section and at the top of the page below the main header is a 'Value your Car' section which will give trade in and sell prices.

Agree with Bond that work done on the car will not add to the value. Sad but true.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like Â£1800 is going to the max according to a few traders.

cheers


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

I would have thought Â£1800 would have been a very fair price. I wouldn't pay more than that for it even if it was mint - sorry!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

LJD said:


> Cheers
> 
> Dave. that seems very very low. . I doubt many 5 door Golf tdi's will have the REAL service history this one has. ! The DMF and clutch was only done 6 months ago etc . Its been serviced twice by the Best indi VW garage in the UK (Voted VW magazine etc ) during the last 3 years .
> 
> ...


It's probably a bit less than you thought, but bear in mind, I haven't seen or driven the car. I have been buying and selling cars for the best part of 15 years so it's what I'd call an educated guess 

I hope you get the price you want as it sounds a good car.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Cheers for all the advice!

I know one thing

when you buy a car its "mint" but 1 second later , if you had not even turned the key, the dealer would be all over it like a rash knocking you down !

And i do respect they are trading it in to make money , I would rather take a hit than deal with private buyers etc


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

LJD said:


> 2001 VW Golf 1.9 tdi
> 
> Excellent service history by Independent VW garage of the year etc . New DMF and clutch etc. Excellent tyres. AC fully serviced. Standard spec. No Chav wheels etc . no rips or tears . 114k miles. Rolling road tuned by a very well respected company . better MPG and MPH ! many Bushes etc replaced. Oil and filters done 2 a year .
> 
> ...


If it's any help - I bought a 06 reg 1.9 TDi golf (Mk5) with 113k on the clock about 6 months ago for just short of Â£4k, new clutch and DMF in it when bought. Second hand cars are going for peanuts nowadays, I'd advertise at Â£2300 private and get knocked down to Â£2000 (or put it on the bay with a high reserve and see what people bid up to - you can lower the reserve before 24h of the end of the auction). What model is it? Match, GT, etc.?

GLWTS.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

ITS A HIGHLINE .

Now.... I was interested in a E39 diesel touring .

But i have seen a very nice Volvo V70 http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201208451189359/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-from/2000/transmission/manual/seller-type/trade_adverts/fuel-type/diesel/price-to/4000/model/v70/make/volvo/postcode/n111rf/page/2/radius/1500?logcode=p

This looks good . Also FWD. so better in the snow and ice. I have witnessed far too many RWD's going nowhere once it gets icy !!

Also i think the Volvo will offer better MPG ?


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Â£1675

first viewer bought it. not worth my time hanging on for a Â£100 and dealing with people over the weekend

Happy !


----------

